# Tegu poops out of enclosure



## spencer (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, I would like my female black and white Tegu to free roam my room but whenever I let her walk around she will poop on my carpet or bed. She is 2 years old. Anybody have any ideas how to get her to stop or ways of somehow training them to go in a certain place. I can't take her outside it is to cold.


----------



## Moondust (Mar 23, 2011)

Put her in a warm bath before you let her free roam. Then she'll poop in the bath and not on your carpet lol.


----------



## james.w (Mar 23, 2011)

Moondust said:


> Put her in a warm bath before you let her free roam. Then she'll poop in the bath and not on your carpet lol.



This is about the only way, you can try setting out newspaper and keeping her there until she poops, but they definitely aren't like dogs or cats.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 23, 2011)

^^^Yup...

My Tegu hasn't pooped in it's enclosure since it was a year old...

Most days I take him out, soak him in the bathtub. As soon as he poops (on the days that he poops) he wants out of the tub. Then he free roams the rest fo the evening. If I think he should poop, but doesn't in the tub, I put him back in his enclosure.

I personally do not believe it is possible to "potty train" a Tegu. I do think it is possible to learn where your Tegu prerfers to poop and to work with his preference.


----------



## spencer (Mar 23, 2011)

K I will do the bath thing. Thank you. It is the worst thing to clean when she poops on my carpet they have the worst smelling poop I have ever smelled.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 24, 2011)

Soaking in a tub prior to free roaming is the ONLY way for me...It really helps a lot! If they don't go after soaking for 10-20 minutes, I usually assume they're not gonna go and then let them free roam. This has only worked against me one time--one incredibly messy, smelly time.

Speaking of pooping in the tub...

What do you guys do about the "remains"? I've thought about getting a fish net (for aquariums) to scoop it out. 

Ideas?


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 24, 2011)

I drain the water and when it's almost empty I turn the shower head own to ensure it all washes down the drain... At least once or twice a week I then come back and wash it with a cleaner. Naturally any time my girl wants to soak in the back I have to go in first and clean it.


----------



## hanniebann (Mar 24, 2011)

That's how my monitor is too. Tub is the only way... We've set it into our routine though. He eats, around noon before work every day I plop him in the tub and once he relieves himself under the running water I drain the tub and then let him have his soak.


----------

